# New Bow Selection Help



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ive never bought a new bow before, so I’m impartial to brand. I am completely fine buying a 1-2 year old bow to save some money but want to do it right and get a good set up that will last me 15-20 years. (Hoping in the $1,200 range for full set up). Where do I even start looking and how to determine what to get? I live in Jackson near Schubachs and am strictly using it to hunt. Any suggestions


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Go to a shop and try out as many as you can. What we like, you might not. So much personal preferences, but they all get the job done.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

^^^^^^^ this

My "98" Darton Cyclone is a good set up for me. It will shoot deer @ 40 yds. My "88" Darton 70 MXR was a good set up and would do 30 yds. The 2010 bows will do 50 yds. But, as these bows are progressing, so is the technical requirements to shoot them for the shooter. Maybe look at the latest speed break through era sense about 2010 or so and find a bow on that platform. You will still have a very good bow for that money and keep a few C notes in your pocket, well maybe trees stands or something, that will last you the time you specified. You could also research the idiosyncrasies of the bow that you may choose from. Darton SL 50s are still around and shooting deer from the 70s just like 30-30s. There are a bunch of good bows.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

I would look at a 300-320 fps single cam bow. Dollars vs performance the single cams are hard to beat. Lots of manufacturers to choose from and a very reliable design that lends itself to hunting. If nothing else go shoot some and get a baseline of what $300-400 can get you.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Shoot as many as you can and don't worry what brand is labeled on the limbs, or what this guy shoots or what that guy shoots.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

The guys saying shoot as many as you can are absolutely right. Brand doesn't matter. You should shoot several different bows, and brands to see what feels best to you. They people at Schubachs will be able to help you out with that. Don't fall for the hype of "this is the latest and greatest." Shoot several, pick a few from that, and shoot those side by side, switching back and forth. You'll know when you find the right one.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Shoot them all. Take a serious look at the Quest Thrive. If the bow likes you for the money no better bow out there. Make sure you get your draw 100% correct or all the evaluation is down the drain


----------



## Fishmaster517 (Dec 18, 2016)

I


hplayer13 said:


> Ive never bought a new bow before, so I’m impartial to brand. I am completely fine buying a 1-2 year old bow to save some money but want to do it right and get a good set up that will last me 15-20 years. (Hoping in the $1,200 range for full set up). Where do I even start looking and how to determine what to get? I live in Jackson near Schubachs and am strictly using it to hunt. Any suggestions


 live in Jackson also and Schubachs is great place talk to Don he knows his stuff I have been a Mathews guy for 30 + years and have never ever had a problem with limbs cams anything I have a Reezen and before had a Q2 so I don’t buy bows every year I keep them and put them though hell and back my go to is Mathews I do like some of the Bowtechs but they have had limb issues in the past don’t know if they are good now with that hope this helps


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

I went to the store set out to buy a Matthews or a hoyt because that's what the guys in my favorite shows shoot.
Then I went to a shop and shot a bunch. I ended up with a two year old Darton flagship bow still in the box for way way cheaper than the brand new bows. Saved me enough money to get a really good drop away rest and a nice sight.
Pretty happy with it.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I went with a 2018 built but 2016 model of the Bowtech Prodigy and absolutely love it. Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL sight, XAD rest


----------



## Spike sacrifice (Jul 22, 2015)

What’s your draw length? I have a Mathews monster sitting in a case, 28” draw 70lbs


----------

